# 25th anniversary of IVF at RFC in N. Ireland event - Sat 16 June



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

25 Years of IVF Treatment at the​Regional Fertility Centre​*1987 - 2012*​Join the Regional Fertility Centre and Infertility Network UK for a special celebration​ Saturday 16th June 2012​12 noon​Parliament Buildings, Stormont​· Sandwich lunch on arrival​· Planting of a celebration tree​· Guided tour of Parliament Buildings​· Puppetry and Circus Show​​For catering purposes please confirm in advance​*Freephone 0800 008 7464*​(Booking lines are open from Wednesday 16th May until​Wednesday 6th June 2012 from 9.00am until 5.00pm)​_*This event is free of charge and open to couples affected by fertility issues, children (duly accompanied) / young adults born through fertility treatment and professionals in the field of fertility*_​


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Girls is any of u goin to this?I only rang on wed to confirm my attendance!!it should be interestin??


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jen

Did you go to this??

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

yea i did Jillyhen,was a lovely wee day xx


----------

